# Ballistic Striking?



## Phil208 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey all, 

I was looking through some Systema videos on Youtube the other day, and came across a technique supposedly designed to increase striking power with less effort by utilizing ballistic movement and arm weight. Is this the usual striking method of Systema repackaged under a different name, or is it something else entirely?

One of the videos:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 12, 2008)

Phil208 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was looking through some Systema videos on Youtube the other day, and came across a technique supposedly designed to increase striking power with less effort by utilizing ballistic movement and arm weight. Is this the usual striking method of Systema repackaged under a different name, or is it something else entirely?
> 
> One of the videos:


Systema? Its just a universal concept of geting power from travel on the circular path that is quite common in kung fu type systems.


----------



## Gerardo Mendoza S (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, Its the basic Systema striking method.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 20, 2008)

Yes, that's basic Systema striking and yes, it's very effective.

David


----------

